

Show HN: On Demand Poster/Card/Mug Creator - aarondf
https://printshop.io/create/the-word-image-3/f5f508c32d72f78f1e270cd7c86730ef

======
jcr
Thanks for the "Show HN" landing page. It helps.

One thing I've noticed is your title on HN mentions "mugs" but there's no
mention of them on either the landing page or your main site?

When you do add mugs, make sure to state whether they're microwave safe and if
possible, where they're made. I once bought a half dozen mugs to support one
of my favorite open source projects, only to begrudgingly throw them away due
to microwave problems (i.e. the cup itself would heat up). After getting
burned, quite literally, I always check to make sure mugs being sold are
stated as microwave safe.

